# Billing for locums CRNA



## sdymond (Jun 3, 2011)

We are a rural hospital staffed by contracted CRNA's.  When they send a locum who is not on our credentialed panel, we cannot use the Q6 modifier since it is for physicians only.  Open to all suggestions as to how to bill this to get paid.
Thanks for your help.


----------

